# Does this happen to you?



## Mariee (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd like to know if this is typical for anyone here with IBS-D.Tonight for dinner I had a small portion of roast beef, a green salad, apples and a slice of bread. I felt a bit unpleasant after eating which is typical of me. 3 hours after eating dinner I had an episode of severe cramping followed by the inevitable diarrhea and trip to the toilet. After moving my bowels, in the toilet I see the lettuce from the salad I just ingested. Unmistakably bright green chewed up lettuce as if I had spit it into the toilet. I know it has to be the lettuce I ate tonight, because the last time I had lettuce was four days ago and there is no way it would remain so undigested for so long.This is certainly not the first time this has happened to me. For as long as I have struggled with IBS (most of my life) I have had episodes like these where I will see lettuce, onions, oranges, seeds and other undigestable fibers of foods I have eaten just hours before! Sometimes as little as 45 minutes after eating them. People tell me its impossible to poop out what you've eaten so quickly, but I swear this is what is happening. Does this happen to anyone else? Should I be scared? I always forget to mention it to the doctor when I go because, while I pass a lot of undigested veggies and fruits in my loose stools, it doesn't typically happen so quickly. So by the time I see the doctor, ever few months or a year, I forget it happens. But when it does I am always shocked. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So you didn't have any salad earlier in the day or perhaps the day before?


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, this happens to me also. I don't have salads anymore because I can see exactly what I ate: lettuce, tomato skin, and cucumber seeds. It happens sometimes with other foods as well. It is like my body "freaks out" and wants to get rid of anything inside.You aren't alone!~Sandra


Mariee said:


> I'd like to know if this is typical for anyone here with IBS-D.Tonight for dinner I had a small portion of roast beef, a green salad, apples and a slice of bread. I felt a bit unpleasant after eating which is typical of me. 3 hours after eating dinner I had an episode of severe cramping followed by the inevitable diarrhea and trip to the toilet. After moving my bowels, in the toilet I see the lettuce from the salad I just ingested. Unmistakably bright green chewed up lettuce as if I had spit it into the toilet. I know it has to be the lettuce I ate tonight, because the last time I had lettuce was four days ago and there is no way it would remain so undigested for so long.This is certainly not the first time this has happened to me. For as long as I have struggled with IBS (most of my life) I have had episodes like these where I will see lettuce, onions, oranges, seeds and other undigestable fibers of foods I have eaten just hours before! Sometimes as little as 45 minutes after eating them. People tell me its impossible to poop out what you've eaten so quickly, but I swear this is what is happening. Does this happen to anyone else? Should I be scared? I always forget to mention it to the doctor when I go because, while I pass a lot of undigested veggies and fruits in my loose stools, it doesn't typically happen so quickly. So by the time I see the doctor, ever few months or a year, I forget it happens. But when it does I am always shocked. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Lettuce is insoluble fiber, which is very difficult to digest as it is, and actually stimulates your GI tract. So while I'm not a doctor, I guess it's entirely possible for this to happen to you when you're eating certain types of food. I (sorry if I sound repetitive, I've mentioned this in other posts) see a naturopathic doctor and she has me eating ZERO lettuce. I used to live on salads, because I was thinking they were bland and better for my stomach! Nope. Roughage of any kind is supposedly not good for people with IBS-D - that is anything that has a tough skin, peel, pod, or seeds. (which would be lettuce, tomatoes, and cucumbers!)HTH


----------



## ibsmaggie (Jul 30, 2011)

Mariee said:


> I'd like to know if this is typical for anyone here with IBS-D.Tonight for dinner I had a small portion of roast beef, a green salad, apples and a slice of bread. I felt a bit unpleasant after eating which is typical of me. 3 hours after eating dinner I had an episode of severe cramping followed by the inevitable diarrhea and trip to the toilet. After moving my bowels, in the toilet I see the lettuce from the salad I just ingested. Unmistakably bright green chewed up lettuce as if I had spit it into the toilet. I know it has to be the lettuce I ate tonight, because the last time I had lettuce was four days ago and there is no way it would remain so undigested for so long.This is certainly not the first time this has happened to me. For as long as I have struggled with IBS (most of my life) I have had episodes like these where I will see lettuce, onions, oranges, seeds and other undigestable fibers of foods I have eaten just hours before! Sometimes as little as 45 minutes after eating them. People tell me its impossible to poop out what you've eaten so quickly, but I swear this is what is happening. Does this happen to anyone else? Should I be scared? I always forget to mention it to the doctor when I go because, while I pass a lot of undigested veggies and fruits in my loose stools, it doesn't typically happen so quickly. So by the time I see the doctor, ever few months or a year, I forget it happens. But when it does I am always shocked. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ibsmaggie (Jul 30, 2011)

Roughage going right through? Yes I have differently experienced this on a regular occasion. I spoke to a nurse about it and she said "oh yes that is called dummping" where your stomach just dumps out into you intestines. I have had IBS for most of my life, am 45, eat healthy, grind my own grain, if its possible to make it from scratch I usually find a way. Exercise regularly. I still have found nothing that works perfectly and nothing that consistently sets it off. Good luck and always bring a book to the bathroom!


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

Mariee, you are not alone. I will some times go into explosive diarreah as soon as I finish eating. I also have had people tell me ther is no way it can happen that fast. Well they are wrong because it can. I wil admit I have never looked to see what is in the toilet. Not usually very identifable. I haven't noticed any problems after eating lettuce.


----------

